# Binary Updater For Su



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

keeps failing when i try to update any suggestions


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

problem fixed


----------



## davidmcw (Aug 18, 2011)

How did you fix it? Same problem here.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

davidmcw said:


> How did you fix it? Same problem here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I was having it but am not anymore.

I think there was an update to Superuser that may have done it?


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

davidmcw said:


> How did you fix it? Same problem here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Make sure you install Busybox


----------



## tcshort (Jun 23, 2011)

Worked for me


----------



## davidmcw (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidmcw (Aug 18, 2011)

Worked. Forgot to reinstall after last wipe. Duh.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I downgraded busybox to an older one and su binary updated fine. Not sure why it wouldn't on the newest busybox.


----------

